

A very fast auto-complete server; to be used for as-you-type search suggestions. - dhruvbird
http://code.google.com/p/lib-face/

======
the-b
authors blog post: [http://dhruvbird.blogspot.com/2010/09/very-fast-approach-
to-...](http://dhruvbird.blogspot.com/2010/09/very-fast-approach-to-
search.html)

lib-face uses python and mongrel2

